# USC 2012-2013 housing



## Aglick (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey looking for places to live off campus close to USC (downtown preferably).  Any apartment recommendations?  Already looked into glo, pegasus, medici. Also if anyone is looking for a roommate, I'm open to the idea.


----------



## sm2012 (Jul 15, 2012)

mind if I ask if you get accepted?


----------



## Aglick (Jul 15, 2012)

I was accepted


----------



## sm2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

COOL!

screenwriting or film production ?


----------

